# SpiderDad61's Tarantula Pictures



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just got her last Friday.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 139801


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 28, 2015)

She's beautiful. But like I said, moisten up that enclosure, they can't tolerate dry conditions.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 28, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> She's beautiful. But like I said, moisten up that enclosure, they can't tolerate dry conditions.


Ok. Do I spray all the substrate? I've read, and am worried about too moist and wet can bring bugs that are drawn to these 
swamp dwelling T's. How wet is too wet?


----------



## Chris11 (Oct 28, 2015)

With Theraphosa as long as its not a pond in the enclosure theyll be fine... get some pill bugs to introduce into the enclosure and theyll clean up any mold or mildew that will try to take a foothold. Ive also heard of other using a reptifogger with success to keep up humidity, which i will try with mine as soon as its in a permanent home.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> Ok. Do I spray all the substrate? I've read, and am worried about too moist and wet can bring bugs that are drawn to these
> swamp dwelling T's. How wet is too wet?


Don't spray, pour water into substrate, instead. And always a (full) water dish. They love moist, yes, but not incredibly wet... "swamp dwelling T's" is IMO inaccurate term and often mislead people.

If you remove always and quickly prey boluses the risk of mites are reduced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 28, 2015)

Chris11 said:


> With Theraphosa as long as its not a pond in the enclosure theyll be fine... get some pill bugs to introduce into the enclosure and theyll clean up any mold or mildew that will try to take a foothold. Ive also heard of other using a reptifogger with success to keep up humidity, which i will try with mine as soon as its in a permanent home.


Pill bugs?
Will the T not eat it? How many pill bugs would a 20 gallon tank need?

---------- Post added 10-28-2015 at 11:06 PM ----------




Chris LXXIX said:


> Don't spray, pour water into substrate, instead. And always a (full) water dish. They love moist, yes, but not incredibly wet... "swamp dwelling T's" is IMO inaccurate term and often mislead people.
> 
> If you remove always and quickly prey boluses the risk of mites are reduced.


I'm sorry I didn't quite understand your last sentence...


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2015)

SpiderDad61; I'm sorry I didn't quite understand your last sentence...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't know if i can explain that in a better way to you, English isn't my language. I mean, if you fear that, a too much humid enviroment would cause in the long run mites or others unwanted stuff, you have to (with every _Theraphosidae_ of course, but especially when it comes to high moisture ones) remove, with tongs, what remains... the carcass of the prey you offered to your spider.


----------



## Chris11 (Oct 29, 2015)

The spider will not eat the pill bugs (as long as said spider is well fed)... maybe theyre too small, and the spider doesnt "notice" or "care" that theyre in the enclosure. I like to think its just symbiosis at work. The bugs will eventually die so youll have to keep an eye on that if the others dont consume the corpse. What Chris is saying is just remove bolusi asap... but if you have pill bugs they should eat them. The number of pill bugs.... i dont think theres a specific number but id say at least 10-15 in a 20g. What do you have for ventilation?


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Don't spray, pour water into substrate, instead. And always a (full) water dish. They love moist, yes, but not incredibly wet... "swamp dwelling T's" is IMO inaccurate term and often mislead people.
> 
> If you remove always and quickly prey boluses the risk of mites are reduced.


^^ what he said, also, good cross-ventilation will help reduce the risk of mites and mold.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't know if i can explain that in a better way to you, English isn't my language. I mean, if you fear that, a too much humid enviroment would cause in the long run mites or others unwanted stuff, you have to (with every _Theraphosidae_ of course, but especially when it comes to high moisture ones) remove, with tongs, what remains... the carcass of the prey you offered to your spider.


Ok I understood that. I do remove the prey remains. Thx

---------- Post added 10-29-2015 at 08:32 AM ----------




Chris11 said:


> The spider will not eat the pill bugs (as long as said spider is well fed)... maybe theyre too small, and the spider doesnt "notice" or "care" that theyre in the enclosure. I like to think its just symbiosis at work. The bugs will eventually die so youll have to keep an eye on that if the others dont consume the corpse. What Chris is saying is just remove bolusi asap... but if you have pill bugs they should eat them. The number of pill bugs.... i dont think theres a specific number but id say at least 10-15 in a 20g. What do you have for ventilation?


Ok. I made a lid out of plexi with holes melted thru


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cross-ventilation (vents on the side) is a lot better, it promotes air movement, as well as holds humidity. Where top-ventilation just let the humidity escape through the top. Could you provide a picture of the complete setup?


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Cross-ventilation (vents on the side) is a lot better, it promotes air movement, as well as holds humidity. Where top-ventilation just let the humidity escape through the top. Could you provide a picture of the complete setup?


I will when I get home. It's a glass 20 gal aquarium so not sure how to add holes...


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 29, 2015)

Put it in something that isn't glass. A drill would likely crack the glass.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Put it in something that isn't glass. A drill would likely crack the glass.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Easier said than done. I'm a single dad with 2 daughters. This 20 gal tank was $20. I kno acrylic tanks 
that big are expensive


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 29, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> Easier said than done. I'm a single dad with 2 daughters. This 20 gal tank was $20. I kno acrylic tanks
> that big are expensive


What I usually do when I want to add cross-ventilation to a glass enclosure, is I remove one of the sides of the glass tank, and replace it with acrylic cast sheet and then I put vents in. Much cheaper than buying a new enclosure and you can add the proper ventilation needed. So I don't know if this could be an option for you. You can use marine silicone to apply it to the tank.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

Do I remove each of the sides?
Also how does this one look?
It's 12x12x24 long and acrylic with vent holes on both sides...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 139818


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> Do I remove each of the sides?
> Also how does this one look?
> It's 12x12x24 long and acrylic with vent holes on both sides...
> 
> ...


If I have to buy one I have to. This one is $75 shipped....thoughts?

---------- Post added 10-29-2015 at 03:07 PM ----------




SpiderDad61 said:


> If I have to buy one I have to. This one is $75 shipped....thoughts?


Actually it's about 20" long. Not quite as big as the 20 gal tank, but...


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

This is what she is in now...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 139819


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

She dug a den the length of her lil enclosure. 
View attachment 139820


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 29, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> Easier said than done. I'm a single dad with 2 daughters. This 20 gal tank was $20. I kno acrylic tanks
> that big are expensive


Ok no need to get defensive. Plastic containers are cheaper than glass enclosures so you'd actually be saving a lot of money by using those. 

IMO the current enclosure is too large. If money is an issue, which I understand, a plastic storage container is always a reliable option. 
Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Ok no need to get defensive. Plastic containers are cheaper than glass enclosures so you'd actually be saving a lot of money by using those.
> 
> IMO the current enclosure is too large. If money is an issue, which I understand, a plastic storage container is always a reliable option.
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Didn't mean to b defensive but when most give opinions, it's usually just get this or that, and for me it's not that easy. Thx
for the replies. 
Just a plastic storage bin? I wanted to show it off, tho, and that's why I didn't go with a storage container in the first place. 
I do understand its a lot easier tho. The acrylic one pictured is the size of a 10 gal tank. I had her in a 10 gal first and it was
small. They have one that's 12x12x24, whith I add up to b about 15 gallons but it's $100. If I can find a storage bin that's 
clear enough I guess I can use it.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 29, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> Do I remove each of the sides?
> Also how does this one look?
> It's 12x12x24 long and acrylic with vent holes on both sides...
> 
> ...


This one actually looks fine IMO


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 29, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> This one actually looks fine IMO


Ok thx alot


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 29, 2015)

I missed the picture of that one. That looks good. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 31, 2015)

"Rambo", daughter named HER, at home in her new enclosure eating her first juicy dubia. 
Man, she defends the hell out of her den...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 139876

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Oct 31, 2015)

View attachment 139879

	

		
			
		

		
	
Sure that dubia didn't like these spears shooting thru it


----------



## EDED (Nov 3, 2015)

She must like her new home

Nice spider!


----------



## JustSomeDude (Nov 4, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 4, 2015)

EDED said:


> She must like her new home
> 
> Nice spider!


She loves it!!!!! A lot less roaming now! She's ready to eat every day


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 24, 2015)

My stirmi, taking a walk after her cricket massacre
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 140319

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 24, 2015)

View attachment 140320

She sees the flash, and turns to look at me like "u got a problem?"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 26, 2015)

She is still hardening and getting her legs under her after molt, and 
it always looks like she's s-t-r-e-t-c-h-I-n-g. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 140355


----------



## Thistles (Nov 26, 2015)

That's a really cute picture. Good shot!


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thought I'd take a pic of the lil bugger while I was cleaning and fixing some enclosure issues. 
It's fat....I gotta slow down the feedings....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 140448


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

What a beauty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 140470


It's name is "Sling Tut" because it looks like a sling King Tut would own


----------



## Kymura (Dec 2, 2015)

what a pretty baby, I've not seen them as slings, just makes me want one that much more ^*^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

Kymura said:


> what a pretty baby, I've not seen them as slings, just makes me want one that much more ^*^


oooh I kno. If u look closer, the markings on its carapace are amazing, as well as the square shaped gold spot on the
abdomen


----------



## Shawnee (Dec 2, 2015)

He's so cute  My only GBB was bought bigger than that so I didn't get to admire his small sling beauty. Next one I get will def be that size  I love the name too, haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

1). P cambridgei
	

		
			
		

		
	



Recently molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

L parahybana. Recent molt


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

P vittata hanging out


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

OBT sling munching down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

M balfouri sling hiding out


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

N chromatus, freshly molted and hiding


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

H sp, pumpkin patch


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

B smithi, sling, no colors yet


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

G pulchripes 1/2" sling


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

B albopilosum 1/2" sling


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

B albopilosum 1"+ sling


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

C cyaneopubescens 1" sling
	

		
			
		

		
	



"sling tut"


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

P metallica 1-1/2" sling


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

Avic avic 2-1/2" juvenile


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

Theraphosa stirmi 3" juvenile


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

Theraphosa stirmi 8"+ female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 2, 2015)

G porteri, my first, not my last, my everything...
	

		
			
		

		
	





That's it for now. I'll take better pix of some of the more bashful ones when they show their faces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Dec 2, 2015)

My gf and I just got one of these, an Orphnaecus sp. blue aka Panay blue, and 2 G. pulchripes ^_^ She (my gf) absolutely loves  the GBB.  We changed its enclosure though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Dec 2, 2015)

Awww. That's just what The Luggage looked like last March when I first got her. Now she looks like this:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Enjoy the GBB! They're my favorite species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 9, 2015)

P metallica colors coming in. U can see the blue n yellow


----------



## spiderbesideher (Dec 9, 2015)

What beautiful t's and photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 14, 2015)

U can hear the roach hiss, then BAM. Good crunch sounds[video]https://youtu.be/wXphIAYu6mw[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 15, 2015)

2" P ornata


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 15, 2015)

P metallica after fresh molt


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 15, 2015)

You have a great collection man. Bravo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 15, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You have a great collection man. Bravo.


thx buddy wanna get better Q pics soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 15, 2015)

M balfouri 4 days after molt


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 15, 2015)

"Rambo"
8"-9" stirmi


----------



## Coconana (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow! Awesome collection you have. Your Stirmi's a monster, and she looks great


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 15, 2015)

My GBB sling molted last week. Tnite it was sitting atop the enclosure, looking hungry. I got a small cricket, and after dropping it in, the fun began. It chased the cricket, cornered it in the water dish, and ....Bam!!! Awesome
http://youtu.be/Yzi5xxuGwGw


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 15, 2015)

Coconana said:


> Wow! Awesome collection you have. Your Stirmi's a monster, and she looks great


thank you. I'm proud of her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 16, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> thx buddy wanna get better Q pics soon


Man, you have my respect. Seriously, and i'm not joking. I live in a nation where, sadly today, to love T's is the 'green light' for win a ticket to be considered as a sort of criminal deranged weirdo, more or less. (And to think that when Italy was a decent nation, during the King Era, T.Thorell come to Genova for study Arachnids with Giacomo Doria, uff...)

Anyway, if i'm not wrong i've heard in some of yours post that you are a divorced man with two daughters, that you love. Hell, here in Italy someone like you would been jailed, and, i say worst, judged by the 'zombie' brainwashed by media people audience in no time by Italian 'ex', aka Harpies, for keeping "highly venomous deadly spiders" and sons. They would scream like 'Banshees'. 

That's one of the reasons why i ended up with some 'free' T's (Italian Ladies who told her 'so' "me or T's").

Keep up man. High Five, i wish the best for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 16, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Man, you have my respect. Seriously, and i'm not joking. I live in a nation where, sadly today, to love T's is the 'green light' for win a ticket to be considered as a sort of criminal deranged weirdo, more or less. (And to think that when Italy was a decent nation, during the King Era, T.Thorell come to Genova for study Arachnids with Giacomo Doria, uff...)
> 
> Anyway, if i'm not wrong i've heard in some of yours post that you are a divorced man with two daughters, that you love. Hell, here in Italy someone like you would been jailed, and, i say worst, judged by the 'zombie' brainwashed by media people audience in no time by Italian 'ex', aka Harpies, for keeping "highly venomous deadly spiders" and sons. They would scream like 'Banshees'.
> 
> ...


Wow, Thx so much for the awesome words! Altho I don't expect it, it's nice to hear nice words about me and my situation. 
It's hard, but wouldn't change anything. Thx again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JustSomeDude (Dec 17, 2015)

Good point I get a lock of crap from in laws about keeping ts and having a 1 year old little girl.  Hats off to you the hobby needs more spider dads!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2015)

Dude u need a better camera these pics don't do your collection justice lol very pretty spiders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 24, 2015)

Big girl grooming after feeding. Love how she bends her rear legs and puts them in and around her mouth and fangs.  So cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 29, 2015)

And moments after


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Jan 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Jan 16, 2016)

She's getting her beautiful colors

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 16, 2016)

Man, I wish my P. Metallica would moult. She's 3/4'' and she's already deep blue! I love her so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SumOne (Jan 16, 2016)

Amazing little guy. Mine just took his post molt meal about 4 days ago!


----------



## Coconana (Feb 18, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Man, I wish my P. Metallica would moult. She's 3/4'' and she's already deep blue! I love her so much.


I hear ya! We bought two similar sized slings from two different places last month, and the wait is just killin' me! They're tiny blue-grey couch fuzzballs 

[_David Copperfied on the left ((before housing him)), and Houdini on the right._]


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Aug 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Aug 25, 2016)

She gonna look beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice! What size is she? I have a female at about 7cm that burrowed down about a month ago. I cant wait to get a glimpse of the new dress.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Sep 29, 2016)

My smaller of the 2 female stirmi I have molted a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

